# Diet for dog with liver disease?



## Jingleballs (8 November 2013)

My old man has been a bit poorly recently and bile acid and blood tests have confirmed some sort of liver disfunction.

Wed need a scan to confirm the source of the issue but due his age and the liver issue, vet has suggested we try some liver support supplements and also a liver friendly diet.

Hes prescribed some sort of tinned food which Ive to collect later but I wonder what other options are available?

Hes never really taken to tinned dog food and has been a bit spoiled in his 13 years and has lived on boiled chicken and rice.

Im keen to ensure hes on the best diet possible but I dont feel that the tinned diet will be the answer so keen to mix it up a bit if I can.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## s4sugar (8 November 2013)

BeauBear said:



			My old man has been a bit poorly recently and bile acid and blood tests have confirmed some sort of liver disfunction.

We&#8217;d need a scan to confirm the source of the issue but due his age and the liver issue, vet has suggested we try some liver support supplements and also a liver friendly diet.

He&#8217;s prescribed some sort of tinned food which I&#8217;ve to collect later but I wonder what other options are available?

He&#8217;s never really taken to tinned dog food and has been a bit spoiled in his 13 years and has lived on boiled chicken and rice.

I&#8217;m keen to ensure he&#8217;s on the best diet possible but I don&#8217;t feel that the tinned diet will be the answer so keen to mix it up a bit if I can.

Does anyone have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

How long has he been on chicken & rice? Have you fed any vitamin & mineral suppliments? 
Have you told the vet this?


----------



## Jingleballs (8 November 2013)

He's been on chicken and rice since a pup.  No supplements other than a short time of mobile bones before he started on NSAIDS (which he can now no longer take).

Vet fully aware of this and initially adviced the chicken and rice was fine.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 November 2013)

I was told to feed chicken and rice to our elderly JRT who had compromised liver function (think it was mainly elevated urea levels) believed to be due to a tumour.

They also gave me a sack of Royal Canin hepatic dried dog food, which had been given to them as a free sample. The change of diet did help her, but then we had been feeding her Bakers before (I know, I know, but at that time had no idea  ).


----------



## s4sugar (8 November 2013)

Is the vet fully aware that the dog has been on an inadequate diet practically all his life? Chicken & rice fed for a short time is fine - especially as it is often used when a dog is a bit off - but I suspect there may welll be some dietary cause to his current problems.
The vet food is probably RC Hepatic - http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/products/products/vet-products/canine-veterinary-diets/hepatic-wet


----------



## Jingleballs (8 November 2013)

Wow Sugar - no need to be quite so blunt.

The dog has a very sensitive stomach and the vet has been fully aware and has approved his diet through most of his lifetime and actively encouraged this sort of bland diet to help him.  They have never suggested this may have contributed to his liver problem and suspect it is more due to the NSAIDs that were used to treat his arthritis.

Do you have any suggestions of other foods that may help as per my original post?  He has never taken to tinned or dry dog food and will only eat it for a day or two before refusing - this stems from even before he was on the chicken and rice diet.


----------



## s4sugar (8 November 2013)

What other proteins & vegetables have you tried & have you tried raw?
 Do you give raw bones?
 Dairy?
Treats?
Chips?
Blunt? Not as blunt as to owner who fed a GSD only cooked lambs liver - that dog nearly died at 2 years old.
I get a lot of "sort the diet out " dogs here but never would I stick to just chicken & rice for more than a few weeks as an exclusion diet for testing allergic response. I work with several vets and it is often only when a fuller picture is built up that they can pinpoint a possible cause which often helps with treatment.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 November 2013)

Sorry, no more help with suggestions for feed for your boy but our JRT had been on Metacam for her arthritis for 18 months before the liver problem kicked in.... Gave her a real spring in her step while she was on it though.
All the best.


----------



## Jingleballs (8 November 2013)

Vet was very, very adverse to use trying the raw diet although I did try him with the Raw chicken mince and he loved it.  This was before we'd identified the liver issue.

He's not a huge fan of veggies - I try to mix carrot through his dinner but it usually get spat out again.

He does get the odd tidbits but not much - usually some toast or scrambled egg (again due to sensitive stomach)

Treat wise - he gets those chicken strips or raw hide bones - I've been looking for healther treats for him and I did try some sweet potato donut things which he also loved so going to look into those.

He doesn't get a lot of treats though.


----------



## Teaselmeg (8 November 2013)

I am no expert, but I do feed my girl who had pancreatitis this:

http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/


----------



## Jingleballs (8 November 2013)

Teaselmeg said:



			I am no expert, but I do feed my girl who had pancreatitis this:

http://www.nutriment.co/low-purine-phosphorus-formula/

Click to expand...

Thank you - I'll have a look at this if it isnt the one the vet prescribes.

From doing some searches online, non fatty white fish such as cod and haddock with potatoes/sweet potatos can also help so these are also on the shopping list!


----------



## Jingleballs (9 November 2013)

So the vet prescribed the Hills food which not surprisingly he refuses to eat.  He's had his medication and some steamed pollack, potatoes and broccoli - I did mix in half a tin of the hills food but he spat it out all over the floor.

I'll also give him some eggs later.

From reading online, things like cottage cheese, eggs, lean chicken and white fish are all "liver friendly feeds" - I know the tinned stuff is probably an easier option but I need something he'll eat!


----------



## NeverSayNever (9 November 2013)

If it were me Id absolutely go with the Nutriment that someone else posted the link to. Yes its raw,but its a complete diet, they are a fairly new company and absolutely top notch


----------



## Jingleballs (9 November 2013)

NeverSayNever said:



			If it were me Id absolutely go with the Nutriment that someone else posted the link to. Yes its raw,but its a complete diet, they are a fairly new company and absolutely top notch 

Click to expand...

Cheers me dear - I can't tell that vet that though as he was very much anti Raw when I discussed it with him.

I'll order him some to see if he likes it - the Hill I/d stuff is a definite no!  He won't even look at it!


----------



## NeverSayNever (9 November 2013)

BeauBear said:



			Cheers me dear - I can't tell that vet that though as he was very much anti Raw when I discussed it with him.

I'll order him some to see if he likes it - the Hill I/d stuff is a definite no!  He won't even look at it!
		
Click to expand...

why not give them a call and discuss it with them, explain how your vet is anti raw and let them convince you otherwise  Tbh, I dont listen to a huge amount our local pet vet says these days  Hope it helps him x


----------



## Jingleballs (9 November 2013)

Thats my plan - going to give them a call tomorrow/Monday and see what they say.


----------



## paulineh (9 November 2013)

The first thing I would do is give him a detox. Hilton Herbs do a good one called "Puriphy" - Canine De-Tox


----------

